
Microsoft in 2019 (video) (2/28/2009) - WCityMike
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWxqSEMXWuw
======
WCityMike
Context: [http://www.istartedsomething.com/20090228/microsoft-
office-l...](http://www.istartedsomething.com/20090228/microsoft-office-labs-
vision-2019-video/)

